# skin tags/another request for help



## debdebc (Jan 13, 2016)

I had posted this on 1/11/2016 and got lots of views but no posts. Can someone help me? I think the secondary diagnosis should be R23.8 because the skin tags were being irritated by her clothing. Here is my previous posterson had skin tags removed- CPT 11200. The diagnosis code used was L91.8 Skin tags, multiple acquired but secondary code was being required by insurance. Added secondary code L08.89 other specified local infection and insurance denied again. Can someone tell me what diagnoses should be used to get this claim paid? Thanks!


----------



## TLC (Jan 13, 2016)

Sorry I wish I knew the answer. Same with Medicare they will pay for skin tags, but not with the skin tag dx code alone. They want a secondary. Well it's a skin tag that's all! No other dx to go with it. What are we to do? If your going to pay for the CPT code than pay for it with the DX code that goes with it.


----------



## LuckyLily (Jan 13, 2016)

Try adding L98.8-Other specified disorder of the skin and subcutaneous tissue.


----------



## Allderm4045 (Jan 27, 2016)

*Irritated Skin tag and LCD*

Our EHR system is coding an irritated skin tag with L91.8, L29.9 and R20.9, however, none of these codes support medical necessity according to LCD L33979, does anyone know the correct codes to use in order to be allowed by Insurance companies - We are a Dermatologist group.  Thank you


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 27, 2016)

A skin tag is just L91.8 you do not use another code for skin disturbance or anything like that b cause you just trying to find a payable way to say skin tag.  They are looking for an organism to support infected.  Or a bleeding code.  Otherwis skin tag removal is considered cosmetic.


----------

